# Outlook closes when try to minimize



## renfri (Dec 29, 2005)

Have Outlook 2003 loaded on a TERMSRVR with an XP Pro machine network connected. On this machine when I try to minimize it closes the program. As far as I know this is the only one out of 19 that has this problem. Any suggestions?


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

Are you sure it is closing it and not just hiding it in the task bar. When outlook is opened right click on the icon in the task bar and there is a setting that says hide when minimized. You can just uncheck that.


----------

